# Another random reason I love this car



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Take a look at how low the fuel gauge is... and how many miles to empty.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You know, you two really should get a room. ;-)


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

diesel said:


> Take a look at how low the fuel gauge is... and how many miles to empty.
> 
> View attachment 178729


Lovely  

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

It is amazing, my first tank I went like 711 and light just came on and I don't think it was completely full. I always thought previously when I went 500 was cool. 750 to 800 is pretty possible.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> It is amazing, my first tank I went like 711 and light just came on and I don't think it was completely full. I always thought previously when I went 500 was cool. 750 to 800 is pretty possible.


My best is 833 on a tank. I think 850 is possible with the right weather.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice! I have gone 730 to a tank so far. It was great to drive up to Washington D.C. and back on one tank.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> It is amazing, my first tank I went like 711 and light just came on and I don't think it was completely full. I always thought previously when I went 500 was cool. 750 to 800 is pretty possible.


Here's the known list of Cruzes with tank ranges in excess of 800 miles:


UsernameDistanceYearTrimSperry9722014CTD567Chief9002014CTDJorday8772014CTDTomko8332014CTDobermd8142012ECO MT


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Did you modify the tank in your Eco?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> Did you modify the tank in your Eco?


No. Follow the link in my sig for the thread. I kept a diary of that tank.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

When I had a 14 Eco 6 speed, I did 700 miles one tank, was on fumes. It just takes forever to over fill the Eco tank, it can be done it just takes 10-15 minutes and just a little at a time. I think whoever thought 3 gallons of gasoline was going to make any difference was being just naive. I don't personally miss that restriction on the fuel tank.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> When I had a 14 Eco 6 speed, I did 700 miles one tank, was on fumes. It just takes forever to over fill the Eco tank, it can be done it just takes 10-15 minutes and just a little at a time. I think whoever thought 3 gallons of gasoline was going to make any difference was being just naive. I don't personally miss that restriction on the fuel tank.


18 lbs of weight. This was just one of the weight reducing mods Chevy did to get the 28 City MPG EPA estimate. I agree that in the real world it isn't really worth it and I almost never fill my tank that full. First dollar after first click is my normal stop point.


----------

